
DebianDog – A small Debian Live CD - dragonbonheur
https://debiandog.github.io/doglinux/zz01debiandogjessie.html
======
keithpeter
Runs like Puppy (copies image to ram so very fast UI and logs in as root user)
which is why I imagine the author is explaining that although it shares the
puppy linux approach to things, it uses Debian native package management.

Networking does not appear to use the network manager, wpasupplicant is
installed. There is a tray icon for managing network configurations (right-
click) but it did nothing at all until I dropped into terminal and ran
'ifconfig wwlan0 up'. Then it attempted to scan for network but found none.
Running lsmod suggests that the iwlwifi modules are loaded. I will have to
actually read the documentation/google to work out what to do to get wifi
working. It might be a firmware thing, so I'll try it on an old Thinkpad that
has an atheros wifi card.

Looks nice with good font rendition &c. No office suite at all. I suspect that
this is aimed at older desktops for music/browsing &c.

Food for thought: if planning a small live image like this, spend a lot of
time and testing making sure that wifi will work in a logical way with
graphical UI straight out of the box. Even for broadcom/intel &c adaptors
unless no-proprietary-wifi is part of the deal.

Edit: as I thought, wifi works with a wifi adaptor that does not require
firmware blob. Posting from within DebianDog butt using elinks because dillo
can't cope with hn log-in

------
dewiz
I've been looking for super minimal Debian images as docker baselines, perhaps
someone could marry the two ideas of quickly testing Linux distros with docker
and live distros on CD/USB.

On an unrelated note, the web site is unreadable on my smartphone (androids
chrome), and I'm quite fed up with web sites that are either superslow or
unreadable on small devices...

~~~
bdonlan
If you're looking for a minimal debian image, debootstrap is probably the best
way to get one - certainly its result is likely to be more minimal than a live
CD.

~~~
keithpeter
And if debootstrap is _too_ minimal have a look at the debian 'standard' live
iso. This is a headless install that has the package management &c.

I find it useful as a live image and as an installer that allows off-line
installation then subsequent connection to the internet to install a
customised desktop.

------
harikb
> Downloading DebianDog be ready to learn different package manager and
> different system setup in Debian manner.

Is this a typo?

Edit: I guess he meant different from Puppy Linux. Confused me since I had no
idea what is Puppy Linux

------
krishicks
I love how simple and helpful this page is. It tells you what this distro is,
describes its default behavior and how to change it (e.g. systemd/sysvinit,
single-user/multi-user), gives you the default credentials and links to ISOs
describing which you should use ("for older PC") all on one page.

Compare that to ubuntu.com which takes 5 clicks just to get to the download
and has none of the above information easily available.

~~~
dredmorbius
It is refreshingly clear, though for someone not familiar with the ideas of
Debian, Linux, Puppy, or bootable Linux CDs, it might be a bit confusing.

Moving this paragraph up the page would help:

 _DebianDog is a small Debian Live CD shaped to look like Puppy and act like
Puppy. Debian structure and Debian behaviour are untouched and Debian
documentation is 100% valid for DebianDog. You have access to all Debian
repositories using apt-get or synaptic._

If I were rewriting that for a slightly broader audience:

 _DebianDog is a small bootable Linux OS disk image based on the Debian Live
CD shaped to look and act like Puppy Linux._

 _Debian structure and Debian behaviour are untouched and Debian documentation
is 100% valid for DebianDog. You have access to all Debian software
repositories using apt-get or synaptic package management tools._

But yes, it's far better than most project/product descriptions I've seen.

------
unicornporn
Looks awesome. But who really uses a CD for live distros in this day and age?
A flash drive would be more apt example. This made me think about how
traditionalist large parts of the linux community is. :)

~~~
Lagged2Death
I'm a Linux noob, I've played around with some live CDs. The other day I tried
to set up a flash drive to work the same way as a live CD. I did get it
working eventually, but it was a surprisingly bad experience. Some of the
flash drives I created didn't work at all, one of them booted a couple times,
then stopped working, the boot process would vary from one boot to the next,
etc. In my experience, live CDs "just work" in comparison.

~~~
stryk
It's really super easy. If you're creating the bootable USB stick on a Windows
machine, use RUFUS ( [https://rufus.akeo.ie/](https://rufus.akeo.ie/) ). It's
about as straight-forward and noob-friendly as it gets. A single window,
options in plain English. If you're creating the bootable USB stick from a
Linux machine, use Etcher ( [https://www.etcher.io/](https://www.etcher.io/)
). Also very user friendly and simple. It's even distributed as a downloadable
.AppImage file, so it's a double-click install on most distros. On Mac OSX -
sorry, no idea, haven't used one since Apple IIe's in middle school, but I'm
sure there is something similar out there for OSX (and if nothing else, you
could probably get dd working in a terminal if you had to) EDIT: Forgot to
mention that RUFUS on Windows will automatically detect which versions of
syslinux (the low-level booty-BIOS-y stuff) the .ISO that you select uses, and
sets itself up accordingly. It can even use a newer version of syslinux if the
one supplied in the .ISO is outdated. Really solid software.

~~~
j_s
RUFUS is fast but Yumi is best if you want a swiss-army-knife style bootable
USB stick with multiple images to choose from, including Windows install DVD
images. It also supports setup on an existing USB stick you don't want to
completely wipe.

[http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-
creator/](http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/)

[http://AlternativeTo.net](http://AlternativeTo.net) pulled up UNetBootin as a
cross-platform alternative.

[http://unetbootin.github.io/](http://unetbootin.github.io/)

~~~
voltagex_
UNetBootin seemed to break a lot of images back a few years ago when I used
it. Rufus actually scans the image and makes sure it's using the correct
bootloader / filesystem type.

------
cdevs
Looks decent compared to some of the minimized ram versions I saw a few years
ago but I used them to look into really old windows 9* pcs. Worth a test run.

------
softwarelimits
Why so much bloat? ;) Please look at slitaz.org!

------
sunstone
DownwardDebianDog?

------
angry-hacker
Author took the time to make the site take the with port width on small
devices but hides the content with that ugly sidebar menu... I'm not sure
about this. It would make more sense to leave it as it is for mobile.

------
networked
>[DebianDog] is not Puppy linux and it has nothing to do with Puppy based on
Debian.

Even though
[https://debiandog.github.io/doglinux/](https://debiandog.github.io/doglinux/)
states the same prominently, this should still be emphasized on the linked
page.

~~~
detaro
It's the third paragraph, before the fourth paragraph which compares it to
puppy.

~~~
networked
That's what I'm quoting. What I am saying is that it should be highlighted on
the page for the readers to notice it better. Otherwise they might at a glance
mistake this distro for another Puppy Linux spin-off and prematurely close the
tab.

Edit: I misunderstood your comment before you added the part after the comma.
Looks like what you meant was that the message was prominent enough already. I
thought you were suggesting I missed it.

~~~
mappu
Every paragraph is important for a different reader, you can't emphasize every
paragraph.

